# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  ¿Me recomendais comprar el Hopping Half?

## Chuso

Bueno mi pregunta es como bien dice el titulo si merece la pena comprar el juego. Desde que se lo vi hacer a Miguel Ángel Gea me quedé embobado. Soy poseedor del estupendo libro "Monedas in crescendo" y estoy practicando aun los emp***** (me parece que el emp**** clás*** me va a llevar algún tiempo realizarlo) y mientras los practico pensé en darme el capricho de comprarme el juego que hace Miguel Ángel ya que a no ser que lo compre no veo manera alguna de hacerlo ya que por narices se necesitan ca********* ¿verdad? Me gustaría saber si os a dado buenos resultados a los que lo tengáis, si os ha merecido la pena la inversión y si me lo recomendáis.

En tiendamagia tienen tres modelos del juego que son exactamente iguales pero cambian las monedas que se utilizan que son: El de *medio dólar y el penique inglés*, el de* 20 y 5 céntimos* y el de *2euros y 50centimos*. 


Estoy entre el que usa el medio dólar y el penique y entre el que usa los céntimos por que el de 2 euros es bastante más caro y no sé porque la verdad... 


Seguramente me decantaría por el de el medio dólar y el penique porque me parecen más atractivas las monedas pero claro, al hacérselo a la gente pueden sospechar de las monedas bastante más que si fueran de euro pero claro, el de 20 y 5 céntimos me resultan muy pequeñas y prefiero algunas mas grandes pero el de 2 euros vale casi 20 euros más.

Espero no haberos liado mucho, y como siempre gracias de antemano!

----------


## averroes

Personalmente, no te lo recomiendo.
Motivos para mí:
1. La calidad no es muy buena, a una de las monedas se le nota "algo".
2. Te condena a ir con el kit a cuestas a todas partes, si no no puedes hacer el juego.
3. Creo preferible aprender emp*****, cambios, escam******, etcétera, y buscar juegos con ellas, que puedes presentar en cualquier sitio y en cualquier momento.
4. No creo que Gea utilice ese kit, hay una versión buenísima de Piedrahita, utilizando cambios y posiblemente una moneda plata-cobre.
En fin, yo sigo dándole al monedas in crescendo, y ya llegará el momento en el que me platee usar algún accesorio, tipo cas******* o dob**.
Un saludo.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hombre, es un juegazo. Yo siempre lo llevo a cuestas, supongo que puedes tener juegos con monedas  normales, también las llevo casi siempre encima que están muy bien. Si no te molesta gastarte el dinero es un buen juego, mírate las calidades antes de comprar

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Yo suelo llevarlo encima. Al principio, al menos el modelo Tango (el que venden en Tiendamagia) necesita seguridad y aprender a camuflar ese "algo" del que te hablan, pero te gaantizo que con un poco de firmeza y maña no se nota nada de nada.
Yo uso el de 2 euros (aunque sea algo más caro). Me parece más resultón e impactante (puede que sea una manía mía).
Sí te lo recomiendo, pero nada de hacerlo el día después de comprarlo: requiere su ensayo (mucho espejo).
¡Ah, y, por favor, no copies la presentación de Gea! Invéntate una propia. Cuesta poco y favorecemos a la magia.  :Wink1:

----------


## averroes

¿Gea hace el juego con el kit?

----------


## Solinam

Recomendado y merece la pena comprarlo. 
Yo tengo el Hopping Half - Euro de TiendaMagia, el de 20 y 5 céntimos. Trae una moneda de 20 céntimos que es fantástica. 

A mí, personalmente, al ser monedas pequeñas y de Euro, me gusta más el efecto que provoca.

Las utilizo después de una rutina con monedas chinas grandes de Henry Evans, el cuatro para siempre.
De esta manera demuestro que la economía china funciona de maravilla, te gastas una moneda y siempre hay cuatro monedas chinas grandes. Así tres veces más. 

En cambio, explico que con los Euros no pasa lo mismo y duran menos en nuestras manos. Al ejecutar el Hopping Half con las monedas pequeñas de Euro, al final no me queda ninguna moneda en mis manos. Es lo que tiene el Euro.

----------


## m_baiocchi

> ¿Gea hace el juego con el kit?


Si, Gea hace ese juego. Creo que aparecio en Nada x Aqui.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Ritxi

Cuando hago mesas siempre lo hago

eso si, con monedas de 2€ y 50 cents

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimado Chuso, por los comentarios, parece que no te quedara otra que gastarte 20 euritos mas... :p

Saludos, Max

----------


## Plumini

Hola compañer@s.
Yo tengo el dolar/peñique y me va estupendo.
Si tengo que hacer el juego improptu, lo hago tal cual, pero, si hago el juego con tiempo (dentro de una actuación), 
lo que hago es que tengo, una moneda de 1/2 dolar normal, y, otra de peñique tambien normal. Antes de hacer lo,
 ya busco al voluntário y, le entrego las dos monedas (las normales)" para que vaya pillando feeling" 
 luego en su momento se las pido para hacer el juego, y, claro esta, las cambio. 
De todas formas, hay un momento en que puedes dejar tocar
una moneda (en este caso la de dolar).
Personalmente lo aconsejo, pero si de dolar o de euro, ya lo dejo a tu decisión.
Es solo mi opinión.

Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## Chuso

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios, y perdonar que me haya ido de la lengua con algunas palabras que no se pueden nombrar, ¡gracias al que lo ha editado!.

Viendo lo que os gusta me he decidido por comprarlo, la elección de las monedas lo haré en función de el dinero que tenga. Lo que me gustaria es saber el mecanismo que untilizan para hacerme una idea, se que por aqui no se puede decir pero ¿me lo podriais explicar por mp alguno de vosotros? os lo agradeceria enormemente^^. Osea que nada mas empezar el juego no puedo dar las monedas a examinar por que podrian notar las cas********? Es que mucha gente lo primero que pide es que se lo des para examinarlo y claro, si le digo que no pues ya empezarian a  sospechar de ellas. Se pueden dar unas de verdad pero claro, tendria que comprarlas aparte no?.

Y otra cosa, ya que estamos hablando de monedas, el otro dia se me ocurrió una cosa. Si voy al banco, y les digo que me cambien yo que se, 10 euros por ejemplo, en monedas de medio dolar me lo cambiarian? es que no se otro sitio por el que comprarlas, se que en tienda magia las tienen pero puff, me parece una barbaridad pagar 4 euros por cada una T_T

En fin, gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo!

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimado Chuso, las monedas de medio dolar ya no son mas de circulacion legal en USA. Van a encontrar monedas acuñadas con el 2009 y seguramente haya con 2010, pero se las hace solo a titulo de coleccion.
Igualmente, no como sera en España, pero en la mayoria de los paises, los bancos (y las casas de cambio) solo cambian billetes, y no monedas.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Inherent

Chuso, estás tocando un tema del que (afortunadamente) puedes encontrar abundante información en el foro : las dudas  al emplear material trucado. La buena noticia es que hay maneras de solventar estos problemas, la mala es que por lo general requieren que el mago tenga
bastantes tablas......

De todos modos te voy a comentar algo muy simple: dices que los espectadores lo primero que van a hacer es pedirte las monedas. Bueno, pues que este efecto no sea lo primero! Acostúmbrales a verte haciendo cosas con monedas absolutamente normales, va a ser fácil porque se trata de objetos cotidianos. A partir de ahí puedes introducir este efecto con material tramposo de manera suave  :Wink1: 

De todos modos yo daría caña a los efectos que solo requieren monedas normales, te va a dar mucha autonomía. Fijate en el efectazo de moneda cobre-plata que hay en el libro de m.cuesta cuando presenta el cambio de Bobo. Simplemente con ese pase. Piensa en el impacto para el espectador.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

> Estimado Chuso, las monedas de medio dolar ya no son mas de circulacion legal en USA. Van a encontrar monedas acuñadas con el 2009 y seguramente haya con 2010, pero se las hace solo a titulo de coleccion.
> Igualmente, no como sera en España, pero en la mayoria de los paises, los bancos (y las casas de cambio) solo cambian billetes, y no monedas.
> 
> Saludos, Max


En Usa es el único país del mundo que yo sepa donde una moneda nunca deja de ser de curso legal, aunque nadie pagará con 1 dolar de plata, por que su valor es de 1 dolar, mientras que la plata vale muchísimo mas

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

> Es que mucha gente lo primero que pide es que se lo des para examinarlo y claro, si le digo que no pues ya empezarian a sospechar de ellas. Se pueden dar unas de verdad pero claro, tendria que comprarlas aparte no?


Malo si tu público desconfía de ti directamente. Por otro lado, trabajar con monedas del país donde resides disminuye mucho la sensación de duda.
Con tablas, podrás pedir prestadas dos monedas y trabajar con las tuyas sin que nadie lo note. Claro que para eso hace falta tiempo, paciencia y adentrarse más a fondo en la numismagia (pero merece la pena)




> Y otra cosa, ya que estamos hablando de monedas, el otro dia se me ocurrió una cosa. Si voy al banco, y les digo que me cambien yo que se, 10 euros por ejemplo, en monedas de medio dolar me lo cambiarian?


No, en España los bancos sólo cambian papel moneda (billetes).

----------


## Chuso

El mayor problema que tengo a la hora de elegir si pillarme el de medio dolar o el de euros es precisamente por que aun no se muy bien cuales utilizar para la numismagia en general. AHora mismo estoy practicando los emp***** con monedas de 2 euros pero no se si es lo correcto por que mucha gente utiliza monedas de medio dolar. Es que si utilizara euros pues entonces me pillaria el Hopping de euros pero como no lo tengo claro pues he ahi el problema. Alguna recomendacion?

----------


## mayico

Chuso... porqué no sigues estudiando numismagia sin cosas trucacas?? aprende rutinas sin trucaje, ya vendrá el tiempo de darle una oportunidad a estos cachibaches estupendos...

Solo es mi opinión...

----------


## averroes

> El mayor problema que tengo a la hora de elegir si pillarme el de medio dolar o el de euros es precisamente por que aun no se muy bien cuales utilizar para la numismagia en general. AHora mismo estoy practicando los emp***** con monedas de 2 euros pero no se si es lo correcto por que mucha gente utiliza monedas de medio dolar. Es que si utilizara euros pues entonces me pillaria el Hopping de euros pero como no lo tengo claro pues he ahi el problema. Alguna recomendacion?


Con el cacao mental que tienes, mi recomendación es que no te compres nada, y, como dice mayico, sigas practicando con monedas normales y técnicas.
Cuando sepas que magia haces, como te han dicho, puedes plantearte comprar artilugios (hopping, cas******a, co***-**ta, etcétera.
¿Harás magia con monedas poco vistas, como chinas, USA, y tal, porque prefieres darle un toque estético y de interés añadido a tu magia, o magia con monedas de uso, para darle un toque de cotidianeidad? Cuando con el tiempo lo sepas, sabrás qué comprar.
Utiliza lo que tú creas que va contigo, no lo que usa mucha gente.
Un saludo.

----------


## Chuso

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Me han servido bastante para aclarar un poco mis ideas. Ahora mismo estoy practicando los emp***** y algunos juegos muy simples de los primeros que vienen en el libro. La verdad es que lo estoy viendo MUY dificil, por ahora el libro me enseña rutinas que en mi opinion son un canteo para el espectador, pero claro, eso es por que hay que hacer los cambios de una forma muy limpia para que la gente no se de cuenta pero puff que dificil. Sobre el emp***** clasico la verdad es que mas o menos le estoy pillando el truco, pero no se si lo hago bien del todo por que al venir descrito y verlo solo en imagenes no se si lo hago bien o no, necesitaria ver algun video para ver la mano en movimiento con el emp****. En fin, perdonar este desvio de tema, y de nuevo gracias por la antención.

Un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

Te aseguro que más que un vídeo necesitas tiempo. La mano tiene que adpatarse y eso lleva mucho, mucho, mucho tiempo.
Paciencia  :Wink1:

----------


## Chuso

Claro yo creo que es todo cuestion de tiempo pero unas dudillas. Cuando la gente se refiere a que con el clasico pueden poner la mano recta se refieren a completamente recta? con la movilidad total de todos los dedos? Yo cuando lo hago necesito que la parte del pulgar mas proxima a la muñeca quede un poco hacia abajo para sujetar la moneda, y esto hace tambien que el nudillo del meñique quede un poco undido. No se si esto es correcto o que :S

----------


## Pulgas

No, no es correcto.
Cuanto más naturales resulten los movimientos de las manos, mejor ejecutado está. Y llegará un momento en el que puedas hacer todo (o casi). Pero, insisto, eso requiere tiempo, paciencia y ganas.  :Wink1:

----------


## Chuso

Bueno gracias a todos por vuestras recomendaciones. Al final me lo he comprado. En concreto, la versión de las monedas de 20 y 5 centimos de Euro. Me gustaria preguntaros algo. Mucha gente decia en los comentarios de tiendamagia que se podian dar a examinar pero yo creo que ni de coña. Las cas******** espan***** se notan bastante en mi opinion. He visto videos del Hopping de gente que cuando presenta al principio las 2 monedas les da la vuelta pero yo creo que si se les da se ve bastante la cas******* no? Luego ya cuando quitas las dos primeras luego queda menos cantoso pero al principio me parece que hay que tener mucho cuidado. A lo que iva, esto pasa en cualquier version del hopping o solo en el de estas monedas? 

Bueno gracias de antemano! un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

En los Tango, con todos.
Otros fabricantes (mucho más caros) lo tienen resuelto.
La naturalidad con la que te manejes debe ser tu mejor cobertura.

----------


## Chuso

¿Osea que la versión que utiliza Gea es de otro fabricante diferente a Tango y por eso no se notan las cas********? Los que estais aqui utilizais la version de Tango? como haceis para que no se noten las espandidas al principio?

Gracias por la respuesta Pulgas!

----------


## Pulgas

Yo, sobre la palma de la mano, y la mano sin estirar. Las propias arrugas de la palma camuflan todo.

----------


## Chuso

Y una ultima cosa, (perdonad os estoy dando la plasta bastante :S) habria alguna forma de ponerle algo a las cas******** para que no hagan ese ruidillo que hacen al chocar con las monedas? He visto un comentario en tienda magia de una persona que le puso papel de este para forrar libros... vostoros habeis hecho algo?

----------


## Pulgas

Nada de nada.
Con una buena conversación en las que las palabras coincidan con el momento "clave" está todo resuelto.

----------


## mayico

Bueno tambien le puedes poner un cuadrádito de fiso en la parte de atras.

----------


## Chuso

Fiso? que es el Fiso?

A mi realmente cuando mas me preocupa es al principio. Por que tienes que presentar las dos monedas y claro, las cas******** hacen ruidillo si no cojes bien la moneda y si en el momento del ruido las "dos" monedas no estan juntas pues el espectador ya ve que ha sonado una moneda sola, y se puede pensar que hay otra debajo o lo que sea. Por eso me gustaria disimular un poco el ruidillo. Hasta ahora lo hago como dice pulgas, hablando y tal, y sobre todo teniendo mucho cuidado. Si las cas******** fueran magneticas seria un lujazo la verdad...

----------


## Pulgas

... Pero tendrías otros problemas a la hora de separarlas.
Para evitar lo que comentas, lo mejor es practicar y practicar. Parece un juego muy sencillo, pero si se lo curra uno se eliminan muchos de lso inconvenientes que planteas.

----------


## mayico

Estoy con pulgas en que hay que currarse el juego, ensayo y más ensayo, pero... le puedes añadir fiso para ocultar ese ruidito.

¿Qué es el fiso? pues... yo que sé... la cinta adesiva esa transparente, aquí le llamamos fiso, el... celo, esque no sé mas nombres jejeje.

----------


## MagDani

No me gustaba la rutina tal cual suele hacerse," tengo 2 quito una ¿cuantas me quedan?" 
Para los niños si, pero para adultos no me gustaba mucho, ahora he escrito una rutina para el hopping half que quería compartir con vosotros.

Si alguien cree que la puede mejorar o aportar ideas adelante y si alguien tiene otra para niños o adultos que la comparta.

Gracias y aquí va:


Crisis Económica Global.

La gente tenia todo su dinero en los bancos, lo representaremos con una moneda de 5 ctms y una de 20 ctms. (se colocan las dos monedas en la mano)

Y los banqueros que manejaban nuestro dinero, y fuero retirando dividendos para su propio beneficio ( Se cierra la mano y quitamos la de 20),  pero en apariencia para la gente todo seguia igual (se muestran las 2 monedas).

Viendo que podían hacer lo que quisieran sin que nadie se diese cuenta, gastaron una parte del dinero de los clientes comprando acciones y deudas de bancos extranjeros, ( Se cierra la mano y quitamos la de 5 ctms),  pero para la gente todo seguia igual (se muestran las 2 monedas).

Los bancos se prestaron dinero entre ellos ( Se cierra la mano y quitamos la de 5), compraron humo, pero no pasa nada porque en apariencia todo seguía igual  (se muestran las 2 monedas).

Los banqueros pensaron que era el momento de volver coger beneficios ( Se cierra la mano y quitamos la de 20) y retiraron una parte.
La gente se dio cuenta de lo que pasaba y reclamaron su dinero, pero para entonces ya era demasiado tarde. (se muestra la mano vacía). el dinero ya no estaba.  :Confused:

----------


## SERX

No es que no me guste tu presentación me parece excelente... pero creo que el juego simplemente narrandolo con sentido del humor es realmente fulminante... para mi el juego es de un impacto fuertisimo i realmente asombroso para el publico yo siempre le doy la presentación típica i funciona muy bien...!!!

----------


## mayico

Serx, soy un gran cateto a la hora de escribir y expresarme pero... intenta no poner la "i" cuando tienes que poner la "y", que eso daña la vista y muuuuucho.

Con respecto al a presentación de MagDani... jejejeje un poco de critica a los bancos no vienen mal no :Confused:  pero... espero no hagas el juego en una cena de empresa de un banco jejeje.

----------


## mmpackaging

bueno el juego se le puede dar mas impacto, gasto un penique ingles, y una moneda de la eurocopa de las que regalaba marca, en este caso es valeron xd. Y el espectador elige la moneda que viaja y la coge de la mano antes de yo meterla en el bolsillo.
Obviamente no se gasta ningun gi.... Pero con imaginacion se puede hacer, haber si un dia me animo, llevo años en el foro pero nunca he subido nada xd. Ademas hera un juego que me gustaba y mi economia no estaba para muchos trotes.

----------


## Josh Martin

Hola: Hace poco tiempo que adquirí el hopping half de 20 y 5 céntimos. De momento las pocas veces que lo he hecho en público ha sido bajo una carta pues la verdad que en la mano me cuesta sacar las monedas correctamente sin que se enganchen, sobre todo el penúltimo paso. Aunque bueno será cosa de seguir practicando.
Lo que queria preguntar es ¿qué otras rutinas puedo ejecutar con el hopping half aparte del "quito una cuantas me quedan"?

Saludos.

----------


## Mag Marches

debajo de una carta? te refieres a dejar las dos monedas en la mesa, taparlas con una carta, y ir sacandolas de debajo?

----------


## Josh Martin

Exacto.

----------


## Apex

Habéis hablado de hopping halfs de mejor calidad que los tango. Yo se de la existencia de los johnsons y los todd lassen. Sabéis cual tiene mejor acabado de los dos? Son esos a los que os referíais?


Conoceis los Roy Kueppers? Siento ser reiterativo cn el tema pero es que ya compre un hopping half de mala calidad y me gustaría no cometer el mismo error. Thanks  :Smile1:

----------


## MagoAprendiz

Yo tambien tengo el Hopping de 20 y 5 centimos y me encanta!! Aun no he empezado con monedas (tengo parado el Monedas, monedas y monedas) y, para empezar a ver que tal son creo que esta bien para empezar. Con las cartas me paso lo mismo, compre la invisible y alguna mas y me encantaron, apenas las hice en publico pero para mi era un descubrimiento, entonces empece a comprar libros y esas barajas ni las toco. Con las monedas igual, gracias al Hopping me ha metido la curiosidad de las monedas

Para que no se noten tanto el ruido al principio lo que yo hago es empezar cogidas con las puntas de los dedos y dejarlas suavemente, como a camara lenta, en la mano diciendo que claramente dejo las monedas en la mano. De momento nadie me ha dicho nada de que se note...

----------


## Apex

Fui a una tienda de magia y le comenté sobre las calidades de los hopping half y me dijo: Mira, los iniciados siempre preguntan lo mismo y yo les respondo igual. Un hopping half de tango posee una calidad más que aceptable ya que nunca vas a dar una casc* a examinar, otra cosa es que hagas juegos con casc* como piedrahita en tv con 7 cámaras de 6mil euros haciendote un zoom 20X xDD. Saludos!

PD: Fijate que argumento más tonto y más certero.

----------


## mask250

Yo tengo el de Johnson y si bien la calidad es muy buena (todo ajusta perfectamente) la c******lla expandida se nota en el lateral, pero si la dejas en la parte superior en la palma de la mano ni se nota.
Como rutina a mi personalmente me encanta la de Piedrahita del Dejavú, la primera vez que la vi me moría de risa:



luis piedrahita deja vu - YouTube

----------


## Lukan

buenísima rutina para el plata y cobre!! jejejeje.   :117:

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto, ya que estáis, las de Piedrahita son de Todd Lassen.

 A mi me fastidia que con las de tango no tengas/puedas hacer una rutina tipo sun&moon. ¿Con las de johnson si, o tampoco? ¿o con cuales?.

----------


## Apex

Todd Lassen... Ni pasta que valen xD.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Por cierto, ya que estáis, las de Piedrahita son de Todd Lassen.
> 
> A mi me fastidia que con las de tango no tengas/puedas hacer una rutina tipo sun&moon. ¿Con las de johnson si, o tampoco? ¿o con cuales?.


si con rutinas sun and moon te refieres a cosas como estas:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0igTT...eature=related
yo con el de jhonson lo hago perfectamente.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si, a eso me refiero. El problema con las tango es que el rebaje es mucho rebaje y canta un poco mucho...

 Está bien saber que con johnson se puede jejejejeje.
Gracias.

----------


## MrTrucado

Si Eidan con Johnson se puede, tiene bastante calidad, no son las de Luis, pero a nosotros nos valen, te cuenot una anecdota, estuve en una confencia y el mago en cuestión, que voy a omitir el nombre, se equivocó, por eso somos humanos,ja,ja y confundió la moneda con la johnson de cobre, y nos dijo riendose es que esta moneda tiene tan buen acabado,ja,ja

----------


## eidanyoson

Jejeje, gracias. Es que Johnson nunca he tenido. 

 En la mano he tenido unas schoolcraft y aquello era de otro mundo. Imagino que como las Lassen. Pero las mías son tango y jo, según qué cosas pues...

----------

